# SOTM - August 2022 - Poll #1 of 2



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Here comes the fun 🤠🍻
We have 28 entries this month, so it will be set up in 2 sets of polls of 14 each listed from first to last because the maximum number of choices for each poll is 25... and we have 28 entrants this month.
So you will be able to make your choices on 2 different polls. But... please just make one choice over all.



1) Slingshot28 1st entry








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids! Build an Altoid Canned Catapult Your task is to make a fully functioning slingshot that all fits ... frame, bands, and pouch ... into an Altoids tin and the lid must close tight. This is not our first "Altoids" contest, so if you need more info, here is a...




www.slingshotforum.com







2) Cass 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Thanks everyone, I need to get a new saw blade because my other broke so hopefully I can make something cooler soon.




www.slingshotforum.com







3) skarrd 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Thanks everyone, I need to get a new saw blade because my other broke so hopefully I can make something cooler soon.




www.slingshotforum.com







4) Jcharmin92 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Alrighty so here's my entry this month. It could use a bit more finishing but I was too anxious to try it out. 🔥🌶️




www.slingshotforum.com







5) Portboy 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Alrighty so here's my entry this month. It could use a bit more finishing but I was too anxious to try it out. 🔥🌶️




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Alrighty so here's my entry this month. It could use a bit more finishing but I was too anxious to try it out. 🔥🌶️




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Alrighty so here's my entry this month. It could use a bit more finishing but I was too anxious to try it out. 🔥🌶️




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Alrighty so here's my entry this month. It could use a bit more finishing but I was too anxious to try it out. 🔥🌶️




www.slingshotforum.com







6) Reed Lukens -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


I got a small start today and I'm still thinking it thru. I'm just using a scrap of the purple heart for my 1st entry - I got a small bit of cutting done this afternoon and did some drawing ideas, but it's 5:30pm at 97° outside, so hotter in the garage... lol. So... it's swimming time...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Here's my second entry. Made from a skateboard deck So this weird little guy from up north has dubbed this the Cricket. Even drew me a pic :LOL:




www.slingshotforum.com







7) skarrd 2nd entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


I got a small start today and I'm still thinking it thru. I'm just using a scrap of the purple heart for my 1st entry - I got a small bit of cutting done this afternoon and did some drawing ideas, but it's 5:30pm at 97° outside, so hotter in the garage... lol. So... it's swimming time...




www.slingshotforum.com







8) Roll Fast 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


I got a small start today and I'm still thinking it thru. I'm just using a scrap of the purple heart for my 1st entry - I got a small bit of cutting done this afternoon and did some drawing ideas, but it's 5:30pm at 97° outside, so hotter in the garage... lol. So... it's swimming time...




www.slingshotforum.com







9) Stankard757 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Got started this morning...;)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Got started this morning...;)




www.slingshotforum.com







10) Brhumbus the Terrible 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Got started this morning...;)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


@Brhumbus the Terrible Stick a magnet on that thing Alex! Is that V for victory? 😆😉




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Looking good Stankard757!!




www.slingshotforum.com







11) Cass 2nd entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


@Brhumbus the Terrible Stick a magnet on that thing Alex! Is that V for victory? 😆😉




www.slingshotforum.com







12) Slingshot28 2nd entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Looking good Stankard757!!




www.slingshotforum.com







13) cpu_melt_down 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Looking good Stankard757!!




www.slingshotforum.com







14) Brhumbus the Terrible 2nd entry -









SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


It looks pretty cool man! The design is really interesting and unique. Or at least unique to my limited sling knowledge. Thanks, I was just thinking about how I usually hold my blackthorn sling and basically copied the "v" part of it.




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Here's one pic from each entry, the links to all of their pics are listed above in order under their name and number.

1) Slingshot28 1st entry 











2) Cass 1st entry -












3) skarrd 1st entry -










4) Jcharmin92 1st entry -










5) Portboy 1st entry -










6) Reed Lukens -










7) skarrd 2nd entry -










8) Roll Fast 1st entry -










9) Stankard757 1st entry -










10) Brhumbus the Terrible 1st entry -










Continued -


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Continued 


11) Cass 2nd entry -










12) Slingshot28 2nd entry -










13) cpu_melt_down 1st entry -










14) Brhumbus the Terrible 2nd entry -










15) MOJAVE MO 1st entry -










16) Roll Fast 2nd entry -











17) skarrd 3rd entry -










18) Portboy 2nd entry -










19) Tree Man 1st entry -











20) Cass 3rd entry -










Continued -


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Continued -



21) Stankard757 2nd entry -











22) Roll Fast 3rd entry -











23) DGBurns42 1st entry -











24) Portboy 3rd entry -











25) MOJAVE MO 2nd entry -











26) Jcharmin92 2nd entry -











27) Ibojoe 1st entry -











28) Roll Fast 4th entry -


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Just a few more hours to vote for your favorite frame gang 🤠🍻


----------

